# guest auditor/auditeur libre



## cyaxares_died

Hoe zegt men in het Nederlands wat en Engels een "guest auditor" en en fraans een "auditrice libre" is? Ik zoek het vrouwelijke woord!


----------



## Grytolle

gastvoorlezer, denk ik


----------



## cyaxares_died

Niet voorlezer, luisterer! Het mag zijn dat mijn Fraans-Engelse woordenboek hier een fout heeft. Gastluisterer, existeert dit woord?


----------



## Grytolle

Mijn woordenboek geeft "toehoorder", dus "gasttoehoorder" misschien?


----------



## Def

cyaxares_died said:


> Niet voorlezer, luisterer! Het mag zijn dat mijn Fraans-Engelse woordenboek hier een fout heeft. Gastluisterer, existeert dit woord?



Hallo, 

Niet gastluisterer, maar gastluisteraar.


----------



## cyaxares_died

En voor een meisje? Gaastluisteraares?

Maar eerlijk gezegd vind ik op google ook "gastluisteraar" niet!


----------



## Def

Van nature (Nederlands is men moedertaal) zou ik zeggen dat gastluisteraar zowel voor mannelijk als vrouwelijk gebruikt kan worden. Maar na het consulteren van een woordenboek, blijkt dat de vrouwelijke vorm "gastluisteraarster" is. 
Kan je misschien eens de context geven waarin het woord voorkomt? Misschien bestaat er wel een andere en betere vertaling.


----------



## sanne78

In het Nederlands is het "*toehoorder*", de vrouwelijke vorm zou dan "*toehoordster*" of "*toehoorster*" zijn.


----------



## cyaxares_died

>Kan je misschien eens de context geven waarin het woord voorkomt? Misschien bestaat er wel een andere en betere vertaling.

Bijvoorbeeld pensioneerte mensen komen vaak als "gastluisteraars" naar seminaires in universiteiten.


----------

